# Schwinn Fastback Parts



## Ted (Jun 12, 2009)

Cleaning out my basement and found a box of old bike parts.  I'm not sure they all come from the same bike, but I'm pretty sure most of them are from a Schwinn Fastback.  Do any of you guys want some of these parts?


----------



## 30thtbird (Jun 12, 2009)

That rear wheel might be to a Raleigh chopper. I might have some Interest In the white pedals If they have a half Inch arbor. Kenny.
email me at twistnomore@yahoo.com


----------



## Ted (Jun 12, 2009)

I assumed since the Fastback had a 5 speed shifter on the top tube this rear wheel went with the chain guard and fenders.  Not so sure about the other items.

I'll check the pedals to see if they are 1" bird.  They look bigger, but that's just eyeballin them.


----------



## Ted (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry, the pedals are 9/16".


----------



## stu47 (Jul 8, 2009)

*fastback chain guard*

I can use the chain guard. What do you want for it.
Thanks


----------



## Ted (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry for taking so long to reply.  It had been so long since anyone posted, I wasn't checking.

I really have no idea what it's worth.  Would $10 and whatevever it takes to ship it be too much?  Let me know the area I would be shipping it to, and I can be rore specific about that cost.

Ted...


----------



## MBlue6 (Jul 18, 2009)

I will take the chainguard if you still have it? Email me 2bikemen@wi.rr.com Thanks, Matt


----------



## Ted (Jul 20, 2009)

The chain guard is now gone.


----------

